# Lulu RIP



## Zee (Aug 6, 2010)

To those of you that know me but do not belong to BBB

On 02.08.2010 I lost my babe Lulu (7 1/2yrs)

I was on my way home from Bosnia, when I found out the news.

I didnt think I would be posting twice here this year, let alone in a space of 2 months. Poppy passed 03.06.2010












Now you are with Lop and Poppy. Binky free my baby

:rip:ink iris:

My Babies at the bridge


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 6, 2010)

I am so sorry that Lulu passed away.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 6, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JimD (Aug 6, 2010)

:hug1


----------



## cheryl (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry you lost your Lulu girl....she was a pretty bunny..


----------



## MsJuliet (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss! What a beautiful girl. Rest in peace, Lulu! ray:


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm sorry Lulu passed :tears2:She wasa gorgeous rabbit.

When you feel like sharing happy memories, I'd love to know if she was a cheeky, brainy bun, because in that second photo, she looks like she is planning something.

Lululooks so comfortable in those photos, which is a reflection of the loving home you gave her and her spirit will never forget.

Binky with your friends at the BridgeLulu :rainbow:

Jo xx


----------



## jcl_24 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm sorry Lulu passed :tears2:She wasa gorgeous rabbit.

When you feel like sharing happy memories, I'd love to know if she was a cheeky, brainy bun, because in that second photo, she looks like she is planning something.

Lululooks so comfortable in those photos, which is a reflection of the loving home you gave her and her spirit will never forget.

Binky with your friends at the BridgeLulu :rainbow:

Jo xx


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 7, 2010)

I am so sorry Zee, another precious bunny pasted in such a short time.

Binky Free Lulu. ink iris:


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry, Zee. It's so unfair that two of your precious buns have gone to the Bridge so soon 

Lulu was a very pretty girl. So sad

Jan


----------

